# Arrested, charges dropped. Background check?



## InBurrito (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello Uberpeople!

I recently purchased a 2011 Prius with the intention of becoming an Uber driver. I did my research and got my commercial insurance all set up before I even applied to Uber, which leads me to my question...

In January of this year, I was arrested on a false pretense. (I had asked my girlfriend and son to move out, she panicked and had me arrested for battery so she could buy herself more time before having to move out.)

Long story short, the entire thing was made up. I am 42 and this is the only time I have ever been arrested in my life. She eventually recanted her story and the assault & battery and protective order were dropped and expunged. The now orphaned arrest is still on my record however.

Will having an arrest with no conviction have me automatically disqualified from being an Uber driver?

In case anyone cares, I have never been in trouble for anything in my life. Other than my arrest this year, I have never been charged with a felony or misdemeanor. I have never drank alcohol, never have done drugs and never smoked. I have not had a moving violation in over 20 years and have never been in an accident. I am also the custodial parent of two young boys. My credit score is over 800. Why am I sharing all this? I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm a nice, responsible guy and I'm worried I'll be rejected by Uber over a false arrest. To me it's crazy how anyone can falsely claim anything and get anyone arrested, thus screwing up someone's life. Any insight or information would be appreciated as far as my situation goes with Uber's background check.

I look forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

That's a tuff question for a current Uber driver to answer. Most not accepted drivers will come on the forum to complain but then don't stay. But that's an idea for you ...search the complaint section (or all the forum) with different combinations of words. "Background check, not approved, ect"...maybe you can find someone that had the same experience. 

Also please come back and update this thread if you do or don't get approved so you can help us and future possible drivers know the answer.

Good luck to you my friend.


----------



## InBurrito (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you for your kind reply, Adbam!

I will certainly not abandon these forums and will absolutely update this thread.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

InBurrito said:


> Hello Uberpeople!
> 
> I recently purchased a 2011 Prius with the intention of becoming an Uber driver. I did my research and got my commercial insurance all set up before I even applied to Uber, which leads me to my question...
> 
> ...


POST # 1/InBurrito: Oddly enough the
"We don't care" #[F]Uber
Model of Quik-E Activation/Deactivation
is probably a "Blessing in Disguise".

It's likely they'll "catch" the Shouldn't-count-as-an-Arrest and will issue a Rejection Promptly. This is the Blessing.

The Drivers that have had the Best Bal-
ance of Work/Family/2ndJob are the 
Ones that have #[F]Uber as #3 Priority/
Time Occupier. This SHOULD, but can't
be the Order for Some Drivers. Get actual
EMPLOYMENT with a Company that Re-
spects the Lives of Workers and isn't off
rushing to Replace them with Robots!

Travis has screwed with or screwed over
EVERYONE THAT HAS HAD ANYTHING
TO DO WITH HIS 3 "STARTUPS" IN NON-
INVESTOR ROLES.....Read about it HERE!

As You begin to Familiarize Yourself by
DILIGENTLY using the Searchability of
the DATABASE that is UPNF, You'll be
thankful that Your Involvement with
this "Fratty Boi" Fraudster was little
to none. The Halcyon Days for Drivers
ended in Early 2013.

Be smart. Stay apart.
Mentoring Bison Abides.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Keep us posted, good luck with your work....... Assuming that is your real photo, you are sharing rather sensitive information. You may want to change your avatar to something more anonymous. I wouldn't think it is easy to share such a story. The information gleaned could be a service to the forum, but why make your life more complicated in the process?

Just a suggestion. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Uberite (Jun 22, 2015)

I was arrested in 2013 for felony aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. ( I walked out on my front porch with a pellet gun- my neighbor who was in my yard threatening my son called the cops on me). Long story-short, charges dropped to misdemeanor improper display of weapon/firearm. Adjudication withheld. I drive for Uber, however Lyft didn't want me.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Uberite said:


> I was arrested in 2013 for felony aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. ( I walked out on my front porch with a pellet gun- my neighbor who was in my yard threatening my son called the cops on me). Long story-short, charges dropped to misdemeanor improper display of weapon/firearm. Adjudication withheld. I drive for Uber, however Lyft didn't want me.


mmmm Ubers background checks!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People with worse have cleared the various background checks.

I am assuming that you have the PW to show the dropped charges, the arrest was false and the rest. If you fail the background check, you might e-Mail Uber and ask if you can take a trip to the nearest Uber office to explain yourself and show the documentation. It would be quite a drive for you, but if you do want to do this, you might consider it worth the trip. I know that Uber has offices in Washington, but I do not know if it has any in Hampton Roads or Richmond. Those are the closest major metropoles to Blacksburg that I can remember (I forget exactly where Blacksburg is--I am not too good south of the Potomac--).


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Txchick said:


> mmmm Ubers background checks!


This is a typical uber background check: Robbed a store? hey we all make mistakes, reckless driving? who hasn't: as long as uber gets that background fee (whatever the price) you have a good record..


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If it still shows up on your record, you can get it expunged.

There are lawyers that will do this for a flat rate, it is basically a simple court filing.

Google "Expunge record yourcityname" and call around.

g


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

Uberite said:


> I was arrested in 2013 for felony aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. ( I walked out on my front porch with a pellet gun- my neighbor who was in my yard threatening my son called the cops on me). Long story-short, charges dropped to misdemeanor improper display of weapon/firearm. Adjudication withheld. I drive for Uber, however Lyft didn't want me.


In my neck of the woods you would not be granted a PVDL based on your arrest in 2013. Lets face it, if you brandish a weapon and threaten someone with it it tells volumes of your character. I wouldn't want you driving me around short of pissing you off and you threatening me. Maybe anger management rather than a job with Uber is in order.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

ubers background check is a joke, they'll allow just about anyone just shy of a murder conviction


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You say you've never drank alcohol or done drugs.....Driving for Uber will have you drinking and drugging in no time.


----------



## Steve4991 (Jul 21, 2015)

InBurrito said:


> Hello Uberpeople!
> 
> I recently purchased a 2011 Prius with the intention of becoming an Uber driver. I did my research and got my commercial insurance all set up before I even applied to Uber, which leads me to my question...
> 
> ...


For what little I know, this is why all companies including Uber use outside background check firms.......Companies like Uber or IBM are not allowed to use an arrest in their decision making process....they can only use convictions as part of the process. In the end, the background check company is not allowed to share with Uber your arrest.......only if there was a conviction.....If you ever find any company used your arrest record as the reason not to hire you......$$$$$$ for you.


----------



## InBurrito (Jul 21, 2015)

Very good information so far guys. I really appreciate it! I talked to my lawyer and he quoted me $1,500 to have the arrest expunged. My research has shown however that there are dozens of background check companies and the challenge is to propagate the expunged arrest to all lists, or background check companies. Then there is the matter of timing. How long would it take for all databases from all lists to be updated? I'd hate to spend $1,500, then apply to Uber too early and still get denied.

I should probably run a background check on myself to see if this false arrest even shows up. So many choices! Can anyone recommend a legit company please?

Thanks again for all the help and I'll be sure to keep this thread updated!


----------



## TheTransporter6414 (Oct 22, 2014)

Since no one here has really answered your question or has provided you a solution to your dilemma... I will then proceed.
1. Your arrest will always stay on your criminal record which will show in any background check that is done on you.
2. The arrest will also show up in a FBI National Database Background Check
3. Anytime that there is a change in the charges/conviction/dismissal/expunge/deferment/conditional discharge the City/State/Feds are suppose to update the info in your criminal/arrest record. This does not always happen and in most cases on all three levels. Data/info is entered into the computers and is suppose to update your info on its own but that's not the case.
WHAT YOU NEED TO DO: Go to the FBI Website and search for background check, the site has specific instructions on how to have your arrest record updated.
You're going to want to head to your local State Police Office and only the State Police office in your local and pay $10-$20 to be fingerprinted on their fingerprint index card. The State Police Office may send you to a local business that provides a fingerprinting service instead.
Once you have your fingerprints fill out the form that you download from the FBI site. Get all your legal documentation pertaining to that specific case and "handwrite" a brief description on the situation and what you need the FBI to do for you: UPDATE MY F___ING RECORD PLEASE.
The FBI charges a fee to do this and I think it's $25 or $35 dollars and must be in a MONEY ORDER only.
Send everything in a vanilla envelope certified mail with tracking number and signature confirmation; this COVERS YOUR ASS, to FBI Quantico Virginia or whatever address the FBI says to send it to and WAIT!!!! Should take 60 days to get a response from them.
What the FBI does once they receive your info/prints/and money: They will confirm all documents, do a background check on you and if they find anything that is contrary, they will make appropriate changes.
THAT IS FACT SIR!!!!
Anybody on here tells you any different does not have a clue what their talking about. Hope this helps and good luck to you.
One more thing please: If you had the arrest expunged....get a bottom feeding, truth twisting pond scum of a attorney to seal the arrest.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

What's mind blowing... is why anyone would want a job where you make around $7-$10 an hour... and you use your own car.

Something doesn't smell right.

There has to be more to this story than is being told.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Steve4991 said:


> For what little I know, this is why all companies including Uber use outside background check firms.......Companies like Uber or IBM are not allowed to use an arrest in their decision making process....they can only use convictions as part of the process. In the end, the background check company is not allowed to share with Uber your arrest.......only if there was a conviction.....If you ever find any company used your arrest record as the reason not to hire you......$$$$$$ for you.


The city of Austin uses it to deny chauffeur permits :-(


----------



## InBurrito (Jul 21, 2015)

TheTransporter6414 said:


> Since no one here has really answered your question or has provided you a solution to your dilemma... I will then proceed.
> 1. Your arrest will always stay on your criminal record which will show in any background check that is done on you.
> 2. The arrest will also show up in a FBI National Database Background Check
> 3. Anytime that there is a change in the charges/conviction/dismissal/expunge/deferment/conditional discharge the City/State/Feds are suppose to update the info in your criminal/arrest record. This does not always happen and in most cases on all three levels. Data/info is entered into the computers and is suppose to update your info on its own but that's not the case.
> ...


Wow, incredible information here, TheTransporter6414! Let me digest all this and I will report back. Thanks!


----------



## InBurrito (Jul 21, 2015)

montine1 said:


> What's mind blowing... is why anyone would want a job where you make around $7-$10 an hour... and you use your own car.
> 
> Something doesn't smell right.
> 
> There has to be more to this story than is being told.


You want more information? Here you go...

Like I mentioned above, I am the custodial father of two young boys. I have worked my entire life from age 14 into my 40's. In late 2013, I quit my job to be a stay-at-home dad. Then the relationship ended, so boom, single stay-at-home dad living on savings.

My almost two year old is handicapped. I have a 310 mile round trip I have to do twice a week for his medical issues, hence the main reason I bought a Prius. (Zero money down in case you're wondering since money is now real tight.) The savings in gas alone will pay for my car payment.

Anyway, I get a babysitter two days a week so I can get stuff done like mowing the lawn, cleaning the house and dozens of other errands/chores.

This is where UBER comes in. I NEED income at this point. Savings won't last forever. My plan was to work for UBER here and there on my "days off" to make a few bucks here and there. Even if I only cleared $200ish a month, it would be a temporary, significant, stop-gap solution to me and my family until both children are in school. At which point I could get another job.

I hope this satisfies your curiosity.


----------



## InBurrito (Jul 21, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Keep us posted, good luck with your work....... Assuming that is your real photo, you are sharing rather sensitive information. You may want to change your avatar to something more anonymous. I wouldn't think it is easy to share such a story. The information gleaned could be a service to the forum, but why make your life more complicated in the process?
> 
> Just a suggestion. Enjoy your journey.


Thanks for the avatar advice... Done.


----------



## TheTransporter6414 (Oct 22, 2014)

InBurrito said:


> Wow, incredible information here, TheTransporter6414! Let me digest all this and I will report back. Thanks!


InBurrito, I GET IT!!!! IT"S ALL ABOUT YOUR KIDS!!!!!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

InBurrito said:


> Hello Uberpeople!
> 
> I recently purchased a 2011 Prius with the intention of becoming an Uber driver. I did my research and got my commercial insurance all set up before I even applied to Uber, which leads me to my question...
> 
> ...


That's a tough one. Uber is very much like your ex-girlfriend - irrational and unpredictable.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a disorderly conduct arrest from over twenty years ago. I never hit anyone in the incident, just went bezerk due to some personal issues that had mounted. I threw, slamned and tossed things in a laundromat. Someone saw this and called the police in that quiet town. In a city, some may have ignored my behavior or laughed.

I paid the court fee and went to a couple of counseling sessions.

I have always passed the taxi background check, and passed the UberTaxi check two years ago. 

Would I pass a Lyft background check? Who knows?


.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

The way I understand it is that Uber is looking for actual convictions. So if you weren't convicted, you're in the clear.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I have a disorderly conduct arrest from over twenty years ago. I never hit anyone in the incident, just went bezerk due to some personal issues that had mounted. I threw, slamned and tossed things in a laundromat. Someone saw this and called the police in that quiet town. In a city, some may have ignored my behavior or laughed.
> 
> I paid the court fee and went to a couple of counseling sessions.
> 
> ...


Not a problem. If you've been clean for the past seven years, you're in good shape.


----------



## KAn3059 (Oct 23, 2015)

InBurrito said:


> Hello Uberpeople!
> 
> I recently purchased a 2011 Prius with the intention of becoming an Uber driver. I did my research and got my commercial insurance all set up before I even applied to Uber, which leads me to my question...
> 
> ...


you Will be fine I had the expungment and now am working at a childrens hospital and they do a background check that really check your history


----------

